# RELEASED: Palette Orchestral Series FREE v1.1 Update - 7+ GB of new content!



## Red Room Audio (Apr 17, 2018)

Greetings! Today we're excited to release the *FREE v1.1 update* for our Palette Orchestral Series. The update adds over 7 GB of additional content including new instruments, features and enhancements to make your experience with Palette even better. This video offers a complete rundown of what's new:



Don't own a Palette library yet, or want to add another one? This is a great time to get onboard! To celebrate the release of v1.1 this coupon code gets you *$50 OFF any Palette product*:

*PALETTE50*

_And a little VI-C-only secret... if you buy our new Saga Acoustic Trailer Percussion library along with Palette Symphonic Sketchpad you get *another* $50 off! Just put them both in your cart and watch the magic happen..
_
Thanks and enjoy the free update!

-Dickie & Red Room Audio







All Palette libraries are Kontakt Player and NKS compatible, version 5.6.8+.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 18, 2018)

And here is the official changelog for the whole Palette bundle:

*Symphonic Sketchpad*

NEW Marimba patch
NEW Crotales patch
NEW Trailer Drums patch
Low drum ensemble (detuned timps & bass drums)
Snare ensemble (6x)
Tom ensemble (6x)
Taiko ensemble (6x)
Tupan ensemble (6x)

NEW Hand Percussion patch:
Djembe
Congas (low and high)
Cajon
Bongos (low and high)

NEW Percussion patch additions:
Tam-tam
Shakers
Finger cymbals

Marcato releases
25 new Synth snapshots
Script improvements:
Non-latched articulations now working properly
Mixer presets

*BP01 MELODICS*

NEW Violins Octaves Con Sordino patch
NEW articulations for all 6 Soloists
Marcato releases
Script improvements
Non-latched articulations now working properly
Mixer presets

Fixed mapping error with Flutes+Piccolo Octaves staccatos.
*BP02 FX*

Script improvements
Global playback speed slider for individual patches
Attack and Release knobs (per FX)
Alt+click or drag on a button/knob to apply the same value across the whole selected category of FX (doesn't apply to sample start/end)
Mixer presets

Mapping error with Textures RR2 was fixed
*BP03 RUNS*

Script improvements
Mixer presets


----------



## paulmatthew (Apr 18, 2018)

Are the new trailer percussion and hand percussion patches the same ones from Saga , only with 3 mic positions now in Sketchpad ? Just curious.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Apr 18, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> Are the new trailer percussion and hand percussion patches the same ones from Saga , only with 3 mic positions now in Sketchpad ? Just curious.


The trailer percussion patch is a limited version of the one in Saga, but with the extra mic position to match the other Palette instruments. This is the reason we're offering the $50 crossgrade discount. The hand percussion patch, however, is unique to Palette.


----------



## paulmatthew (Apr 18, 2018)

Red Room Audio said:


> The trailer percussion patch is a limited version of the one in Saga, but with the extra mic position to match the other Palette instruments. This is the reason we're offering the $50 crossgrade discount. The hand percussion patch, however, is unique to Palette.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## reutunes (Apr 19, 2018)

That is an AWFUL LOT of content to give away as a freebie. Whole new patches, instruments and articulations? Madness.

Did you go back and record new sessions or are these samples from the original recordings that you've only just decided to add in?


----------



## Red Room Audio (Apr 19, 2018)

reutunes said:


> That is an AWFUL LOT of content to give away as a freebie. Whole new patches, instruments and articulations? Madness.
> 
> Did you go back and record new sessions or are these samples from the original recordings that you've only just decided to add in?


Thanks! The new content came from entirely new sessions, with the exception of the additional soloist articulations in Melodics.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Apr 19, 2018)

Great stuff - many thanks!


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 10, 2018)

Red Room Audio said:


> Thanks! The new content came from entirely new sessions, with the exception of the additional soloist articulations in Melodics.



Is it correct to assume Brush Packs are totally 'additive' to Sketchpad, with final content close to 74 GB __ total ~82GB with Saga ?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes. As mentioned, there is no overlap in sample pool between the libraries.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi all. I realize the nomenclature of the product line may be slightly confusing so let me try to clarify.

As EvilDragon says, all 4 libraries are completely different with no overlap. Each covers a different area of cinematic/orchestral scoring. *Symphonic Sketchpad* is your meat and potatoes for full orchestra and essential supporting instruments. *Melodics *adds additional colors of unique orchestrated combos (recorded together, not scripted) and soloists, all with true legato. *Orchestral FX* puts thousands of cinematic strings, brass, winds and choir FX at your fingertips to sprinkle in for dramatic effect. *Runs & Arps* provides authentic, recorded runs and arpeggios in several modes and in all keys, for both strings and woodwinds.

Each Palette library can be purchased separately and is completely usable on its own. You don't need to own Symphonic Sketchpad, for example, to use the brush packs. So if you've already got basic orchestral patches but you could use some FX or Runs, try those brush packs. Or if you're looking for some inspirational melody-carrying combos, try Melodics (which actually has more sample content than Sketchpad!). The entire series was recorded in the same fairly dry hall by the same orchestra so they're very easy to blend with other libraries (and of course they blend perfectly together). The recent update added over 7 GB of free additional content and improvements to the Palette line and we intend to continue to make them even better.

Hope this helps!

p.s. - and though *Saga *is not part of the Palette series it was recorded in the same hall and serves as the perfect companion for large cinematic percussion.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 10, 2018)

Red Room Audio said:


> Hi all. I realize the nomenclature of the product line may be slightly confusing so let me try to clarify.
> Each Palette library can be purchased separately and is completely usable on its own. You don't need to own Symphonic Sketchpad, for example, to use the brush packs.
> Hope this helps!



THX! Had no idea the Brush Packs could be used individually. Not critical for my needs as focus is on SketchPad +++.

*@ ED *... sorry for badly worded question .... as your earlier comment was clear.
My post was _not_ wondering about _content_ overlap, but other parts of each BP, as I was considering total required SSD /HDD space. Realized, after asking, that very little space would be involved, compared to sample content. 

Automatic price '_reward_', as Brush Packs are added, is very cool !


----------

